# sata2usb: invalid superblock or filesystem

## ogronom

Hi, 

I have a old sata2usb adapter and recently bought a new docking station. While 3 out four drives that I tried working perfect with a new docking station, my 1Tb WD Red does not want to mount.

One partiion with xfs on old mbr style partition scheme that takes all the hard drive.

fdisk detemines number of sectors more than it is . gparted thinks that some of the space is unallocated.

Any ideas why this could be happening?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ogronom,

Does the old sata2usb adapter work with any drives over 137G ?

If not, it may not support 48bit LBA, which is a must have for drives >137G

----------

## ogronom

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ogronom,
> 
> Does the old sata2usb adapter work with any drives over 137G ?
> 
> If not, it may not support 48bit LBA, which is a must have for drives >137G

 

It works great with all drives that I currently have.

The new one does not work with 1Tb drive.

----------

## ogronom

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It works great with all drives that I currently have.
> 
> 

 

I take it back. I have just reformatted one of the drives to gpt on the new docking system. Now the old one does not see it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ogronom,

The old sata2usb adaptor has to work with unpartitioned drives, so the MSDOS to GPT should not make any difference.

In any case, you will still have a 'protective' MSDOS partition table.

What size are the drives that do work?

----------

## ogronom

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ogronom,
> 
> What size are the drives that do work?

 

5 drives: 200G, 256G, 1Tb (old Seagate) work on both adaptors,  1 Tb (new WD red) works only on old adaptor, 2 Tb (new WD green) works only on new docking station.

----------

